# 

## lukasza

Witam,

zamierzam wykorzystać w ogrodzie i przy ogrodzeniu (jako jego część) gabiony do niwelacji różnic w terenie. Interesuję mnie takie gabiony o wysokości 50-60 cm i szerokości 40 - maks 50 cm. Gabiony będą leżeć tylko koło siebie (nie na sobie, w górę)

Zastanawiam się czy można wykonać to samemu, z siatki panelowej? Zalety to cena. Siatkę panelową "gołą", z drutu fi 4mm, wysoka 2 lub 2,20 a szeroka na 2,5 mogę kupić za 70-80 zł. Ocynkowanie podwójne tego mam za darmo! Wtedy cena za 1mb gabiony wychodzi ok 32 zł + własna praca. Na allegro to kosztuje min ok 80-90 zł za 1 mb. Zostaje tylko to odpowiednio wygiąć. Czy ktoś to robił już?

1. mam do dyspozycji stare wyginarki do blachy od dekarzy lub zginarki mechaniczne do stali, czyli z wygięciem niby bez problemu. Tylko jak zachowuje się taka siatka po zagięciu? pęknie?
2. czy taka siatka utrzyma wsadzony do niej kamień (w najgorszym wypadku podstawa będzie 40 cm, a wysokość 60 cm)?
3. i najgorsze co z "bokami" siatki po  wygięciu. Tak jak mam pomysł na 4 główne płaszczyzny + ich wygięcie + połączenie to nie wiem co zrobić z bokami. Możliwe jest oddzielenie galionów między sobą (swoimi bokami) wbitymi w ziemię kwadratowymi palami drewnianymi (zostało mi na działce tego sporo, tylko je pomalować resztą drewnochronu  :smile:  albo znacie inne rozwiązanie.

w sumie potrzebuje takich gabionów ok 30 sztuk, plus kolejne do ogrodzenia frontowego później to razem z 45 sztuk. Przy oszczędności 50 zł, to jest 2250 zł. I coś się samemu w końcu przy domu zrobi, na powietrzu. Czy może zostać w biurze w pracy, zarobić więcej i kupić z allegro  :wink:   ??

----------


## Blechert

Nawet jeśli zapłacisz za gotowe kosze, to gwarantuję Ci że Twój płot bedzie dużo tańszy od wymurowania muru z granitu. A efekt Twojej pracy będzie oryginalny. Rzuć na płot jeszcze bluszcz a uczłowieczysz to ultra nowoczesne dzieło. U mnie na stronce gotowy przykład w zakładce zdjęcia.
Pozrawiam.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

nic nie pomoge,ale zaznacze sobie watek do obserwacji,bo planuje gabiony,a przydaloby sie obnizyc koszty....

----------


## Blechert

Z tymi oszczędnościami nie należy przesadzać. Wykopać fundament na metr na całej długości ogrodzenia, zazbroić i zalać B20 z gruchy :smile:

----------


## bekaert

fi 4mm za cienkie - spawy mogą zacząć pękać już przy wyginaniu, a cięzar kamieni napewno je dodatkowo pouszkadza. Jakość na allegro idzie za ceną. Prawidłowe gabiony wykonuje się z płaskich elementów łączonych ze sobą spiralą z drutu i większość z nich ma oczka kwadratowe 3". Popytaj w okolicznych hurtowniach lub u dystrybutorów Betafence o kraty zgrzewane (weldmesh) są z czarnej stali więc możesz je poprzycinać na określone wymiary a później ocynkować http://www.pajeczyna.krakow.pl/53-Kraty-Weldmesh.htm

----------


## rania

Podoba mi sie tego typu ogrodzenie. Pokazalam to mezowi, a on stwierdzil, ze nie ma mowy, bo w nocy zakradnie sie jakis gowniarz z sekatorem i dla zartu potraktuje nim ogrodzenie. Ten to ma wyobraznie  :Smile:

----------


## lukasza

> Podoba mi sie tego typu ogrodzenie. Pokazalam to mezowi, a on stwierdzil, ze nie ma mowy, bo w nocy zakradnie sie jakis gowniarz z sekatorem i dla zartu potraktuje nim ogrodzenie. Ten to ma wyobraznie


No fakt, mąż ma wyobraźnie bo niby czemu ten sam gówniarz nie ma sekatorem przeciąć ogrodzenia z siatki czy powyginać panele, albo farbą oblać płot drewniany. W sumie to łatwiej o resztki farby niż sekator  :smile:  I tak samo może zniszczyć auto i elewację  :sad: 

wg. mnie ganiony jako część ogrodzenia (np: dolny element a nad nim drewno, siatka czy panel) są bardzo ładne i efektowne. Dodają ogrodzeniu nie tylko uroku, ale i wrażenie masywności, wytrzymałości (dlatego część użyję do ogrodzenia frontowego). Bardzo dobrze też się sprawdzą w ogrodzenie jako "murek" oporowy przy rożnych uskokach terenu (tu je jakoś dodatkowo zabezpieczę przed ziemią od strony uskoku). 
Pasują mi do mojego domu nowoczesnego (tak mi się wydaję; dachówka Creaton Domino grafitowa, deskowanie w szczycie, sporo przeszkleń, jasna - chyba biała elewacja itp) i do terenu na jakim się buduję czyli lasek: sosenki. 

p.s. w przyszłym roku coś z tym zrobię, tylko czy to na wiosnę czy jesień, a może dopiero w 2012 ? Szkoda planować tak daleko. I chyba dobry gabion to z siatki grubej, dobrze zgrzanej, połączonej a nie wyginanej. Może tylko w przyszłym roku bym spróbował wygiąć jeden panel na próby  :smile:  ciekawe....

----------


## mrenias

Odświeżę temat, bo również w tym roku na wiosnę się przymierzam do tego ogrodzenia.
Jak ktoś ma jakieś ciekawe rozwiązania (mix gabionu z innymi elementami) to bede wdzieczny.
Ja myślę, w przyszłym miesiącu się za to zabrać.

----------


## HenKor

Witam,
tez sie interesuje ogrodzeniem gabionowym. Mam w planie realizacje na przyszly rok a firma Betafence z tego co zauwazylem na stronie
 internetowej znajduje sie blisko mnie. W maju zamierzam ich odwiedzic
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Krzysztof-Krysiński

Łukasz, 
jeśli zdecydujesz się na samodzielne wykonanie gabionów, to musisz sobie jasno okreslić gdzie będą one wykorzystane i   dobrać odpowiedni rodzaj gabionu i jego parametry.

Jeżeli chcemy zrobić ogrodzenie to należy sprawdzić czy takie ogrodzenie z gabionów nie przewróci się pod działaniem wiatru albo czy nie „wtopi” się w grunt. Dlatego warto czasem powierzyć temat fachowcom. Gabion musi mieć odpowiednią szerokość i być posadowiony na odpowiednim, utwardzonym podłożu. Czasami na fundamencie betonowym. Może być też posadowiony na gruncie, ale wtedy zazwyczaj musi być szerszy w podstawie. 

Generalnie i tak może być tańszy od tradycyjnego murku z fundamentem, bo da się go postawić bez fundamentu. Ale jak mówiłem lepiej uzgodnić to z fachowcami. Źle by się to skończyło gdyby ściana przewróciła się na dzieci bawiące się obok…


Jeszcze inaczej należy podejść do gabionów na umocnieniu skarpy-  gabion na umocnienia skarpy to pracuje on jako ściana oporowa. Dlatego też jego przekrój musi być odpowiednio dobrany, tak aby skarpa nie spłynęła na przykład po deszczu. Szczególnie niebezpieczne jest to przy wysokich skarpach. Generalnie jednak jest to na pewno rozwiązanie dużo tańsze niż budowa żelbetowego muru oporowego. Ale temat trzeba obgadać z fachowcami.

pozdrawiam
Krzysztof Krysiński

----------


## Dominika_Kok

Krzysztof, wyczerpujące informacje, dzieki  :wink:  mimo że to nie ja zadawałam pytanie, to skorzystam

HenKor wspomniał o Betafence, czy orientujecie się w cenach i jaką dają gwarancję na swój produkt?

pozdrawiam
Dominika

----------


## una

czy zna ktoś firmę produkującą ogrodzenia  gabionowe w rejonie Krakowa?

----------


## lukasza

oczywiście im dalej w las tym więcej drzew. Poprosiłem 3 firmy o wycenę siatki zgrzewanej bez cynkowania (mam cynkowanie za darmo!). Dali takie ceny, że jak mam sam giąć, ciąć, cynkować, składać to szkoda czasu! Gabiny kupię, niestety nie w tym roku bo cały czas jest coś ważniejszego przy domu niż ogrodzenie. Za to sam podejmuje się je zamontować, sam zbieram kamienie (zaprzyjaźnieni rolnicy mi odkładają i znajomy ze żwirowni).

Błędów przy montażu nie popełnię bo moja skarpa to tylko z nazwy jest skarpa. Mam uskok 70cm ziemi, naturalny i tylko "wykończę" go 2 gabionami. I jeszcze pewnie za gabione, żeby mi się piasek z skarpy nie sypał wbiję kołki co 50 cm, obiję to starymi dechami i dopiero przyłożę gabiony. A do ogrodzenia to tylko daję 1 gabion poziom. Pomiędzy gabion słupek i do tego jakiś metal lub drzewo. 

p.s. jak ktoś sam zmontuje gabion to czekam na recenzję i wycenę. Może temat wróci.

----------


## lukasza

Krzysztofie - wtapianie w ziemię jest mi dobrze znane. Ja u siebie koniecznie wykonam w ogrodzeniu pod gabion min. chudziak. Wrzucę tam resztki stali z budowy, gruz i coś umieszam w betoniarce. Pod 1 poziomy gabin starczy. Jeszcze to tylko jakoś przed wilgocią zabezpieczę od dołu.

----------


## marcys20

moj sasiad  w tej chwili jest na etapie budowy ogrodzenia wlasnie cos a`la gabiony. wyglada to mniej wiecej tak ze ma postawione jakby 2 ogrodzenia z siatki paneloej ocynkowaniej oddalone od siebie o mniej wiecej 20cm i  to wkladal kamienie (chyba odpad z szarego granitu-przynajmniej tak to wyglada z perspekty kilku metrow), po ulozeniu kamieni calosc obficie plukal woda w celu pozbycia sie kurzu z tego kamienia - teraz plot wyglada naprawde okazale i pewnie wyszedl duzo taniej od oryginalnych gabionow  :Smile:

----------


## orasje

> moj sasiad  w tej chwili jest na etapie budowy ogrodzenia wlasnie cos a`la gabiony. wyglada to mniej wiecej tak ze ma postawione jakby 2 ogrodzenia z siatki paneloej ocynkowaniej oddalone od siebie o mniej wiecej 20cm i  to wkladal kamienie (chyba odpad z szarego granitu-przynajmniej tak to wyglada z perspekty kilku metrow), po ulozeniu kamieni calosc obficie plukal woda w celu pozbycia sie kurzu z tego kamienia - teraz plot wyglada naprawde okazale i pewnie wyszedl duzo taniej od oryginalnych gabionow


Trzaśnij fotkę i umieść na forum...chyba, że zastrzegł znakiem firmowym ale wątpię  :Smile: . Zachęcam to zamieszczania zdjęć z płotów gabionowych na naszych działkach...nie takich z kolorowych folderów ale naszych. Ja mam skarpę o wysokości ok. 1.80 cm i długości 30 m-to będzie jazda z gabionami ale na razie...szacuję koszty. Wesołych Świąt.

----------


## autorus

Też zainteresowałem się gabionami. I to chyba nawet trochę więcej niż zainteresowałem się bo juz nabyłem takowe 3szt. 
Oczywiście jeszcze nie sa zamocowane ale efekt może być bardzo ciekawy. Wysokość 160cm. Odbierałem osobiście w Tarnowskich Górach.

----------


## żona m

autorus a jak je będziesz mocował do podłoża?

----------


## malkul

daj prosze namiary na te gabiony w tarnowskich górach. Ceny rozumiem przyzwoitye?

----------


## autorus

Zamówiłem i odebrałem osobiście u nich http://www.forgarden.pl/
Ale znalazłem ich na allegro. Czy ceny są przyzwoite to już sam musisz ocenić.

----------


## MarekBR

Piekne, co tu dużo mówić. Mnie szczególnie podoba się połączenie gabionów z drewnem. Co prawda trochę drogawy to interes, ale z drugiej strony każde ogrodzenie jednak kosztuje.

----------


## Blechert

MarekBR - masz jakieś zdjęcia z drewnem? czy myślisz tylko o ławeczkach na gabionach?

----------


## autorus

też bym chętnie zobaczył zdjęcia   :smile:  

Ja myślałem nad  połączeniem kamieni i cegły. Na dole gabiona dałbym cegłę która mi zostanie z  budowy  :smile:  resztę uzupełniłbym kamieniami. Być może dobrym pomysłem byłoby na górze gabiona dać drewno.

----------


## kondzio_oo

witam jestem na etapie skladania koszy gabionowych z przeseł panelowych w nich umieszcze kamień a na górze chce umiesci szkło a wiec chciałbym sie dowiedziec czym mozna podswietlic takie kosze od srodka

----------


## zlobiva

Temat troche umarl, ale moze uda mi sie go ozywic. Pytanie do uzytkownika, ktory pisal o ogrodzeniu sasiada: jak sie zachowuje teraz? Jak wyglada? Warto probowac takich "podrobek" gabionow?

Ja w gabionach jestem zakochana. A poniewaz moja dzialka sasiaduje z dosc ruchliwa ulica (mam dom na dzialce naroznej) to chcialam z tej wlasnie strony ogrodzic sie murem (sasiad wymurowal ogrodzenie i do niego chcialam wyrownac). No ale sam mur jakos mi sie nie widzi. Klinkieru nie lubie. Wiec stawiam na gabiony. Tyle, ze to szalenie drogi interes, jesli tego muru trzeba postawic 32mb, na kolejnych 34 trzeba jakos do tego muru nawiazac laczac gabiony z deska na przyklad. No i pytanie: czy ktos juz stawial takie ilosci gabionow (zakladam ze wysokosc od strony ulicy to jakies 180cm) i potrafi podpowiedziec, jak to zrobic, zeby bylo jakos przyzwoicie cenowo? I wlasciwie ile to moze kosztowac?

----------


## XCEL

Ogrodzenie gabionowe można wykonać samodzielnie z paneli ogrodzeniowych prostych np z drutu 6/5/6 mm. W ogrodzeniach gabionowych należy zwrócić szczególną uwagę na zabezpieczenie antykorozyjne ponieważ w trakcie zasypywania kamienie często uszkadzają powierzchnię cynku, co prowadzi do korozji siatki.

----------


## zlobiva

Wielkie dzieki. W tej chwili mam plot z zielonych(?) paneli z serii Strong. Ale pomysl na wykorzystanie siatki prostej, jak Heavy,jjest całkiem niezły.

----------


## Conrad&Beata

też zamierzam coś takiego wykonać samodzielnie, ale na zwykłych panelach ogrodzeniowych ocynk, chyba nawet z drutu 4mm. za parę dni zrobię test z jednym przęsłem czy to w ogóle będzie stabilne. 
Standardowe gabiony odstraszają ceną, nie tylko za kosze ale wypełnienie też sporo kosztuje. A ja mam do wykonania 50mb szczelnego ogrodzenia o wysokości 1,7m  :sad: 
Jak macie jakieś foty to śmiało...

----------


## UZOON75

Przy budowie poprzedniego domu,ogrodzenie gabionowe wykonałem samodzielnie.No,może tak nie do końca,bowykonanie fundamentów zleciłem.Na gabiony zamówiłem panele ocynkowane z drutu 6mm o oczkach 4x10cm i dodatkowo zgrzanym po obwodzie drutem o gr 10mm.(łatwiej skręca się ścianki za pomocą drutu a całosc jest bardziej stabilna i nie "rozłazi"się na boki)Jednocześnie zamówiłem klamry spinające boczne panele z drutu 6mm.Po skręceniu podstawy z bokami,drutem o gr 2,5mm,kosze postawiliśmy nana przygotowanym wczesmiej fundamencie,w którym jednocześnie z wylewaniem,osadzone zostały słupki do bram,a także grube druty zbrojeniowe,majace na celu dodatkowo wzmocnić konstrukcję(po 8 na kosz).Do bocznych ścianek zamocowane zostały łaty,które posłużyły pózniej do zamocowania sztachet drewnianych pomiędzy koszami.Całość zasypana została odpadem granitowym i zamknięta od góry.Za siatkę do 7 koszy o wymiarach 2,5x1,7x0,5 i jednego o wymiarze 1,5x1,7x0,5 zapłaciłem 48 zł za m2 co dało kwotę prawie 4 tys zl,druty do skrecania kosztowały ok.450zł,odpad granitowy 2,5tys zł,własna katorżnicza praca i poranione ręce-bezcenna. :smile:

----------


## malkul

Możesz dać foto?

----------


## AndrzejOlecki

Witam
Jestem tutaj nowy, ale chciałem się pochwalić. Ostatnio jechałem do Warszawy i wstąpiłem do Grójca do Rodziny. Przy głównej drodze jest wystawa niesamowitych produktów wykonywanych z gabionów. Firma Ecofence (http://www.ecofence.pl) wykonuje z nich ogrodzenia, ale nie tylko. Poszczególne moduły łączą z drewnem, lub pustymi panelami. Umieszczają szkło, podświetlają, itp. Jak widać wystarczy ruszyć głową  :yes: 
Trochę czasu od tej chwili minęło. Właśnie kupiłem i robię u siebie. Dam znać jak się montuje, bo sprzedawca mówił, że tu jest pies pogrzebany. Dostałem solidną instrukcję (szkolenie) jak montować. Jeszcze chwilę i zamieszczę parę zdjęć.

----------


## szybkaosa

> Witam
> Jestem tutaj nowy, ale chciałem się pochwalić.


Bardzo nowy i od razu reklamuje. Tak jakoś to...

----------


## AndrzejOlecki

Przepraszam myślałem, że w dobrym tonie jest podać adres strony. Zresztą zrobiłem to wcześniej czytając również Twój post z dnia 19-04-2012 18:28 (jest na poprzedniej stronie i tam też jest adres www firmy). Każdy zresztą może zrobić jak zechce. Ja jestem gabionami zafascynowany.

----------


## Blechert

uzoon75 ma rację. Drut na gabiony musi być twardy i stosunkowo gruby, bo inaczej kosze zrobią się brzuchate. Trzeba to spiąć spinaczami i generalnie zrobić starannie, bo efekt może być kiepski.

----------


## szybkaosa

ok, wrażliwy jestem i do tego nieufny  do linkujących w pierwszym swoim poście  :smile:

----------


## Conrad&Beata

ja zrobiłem próbę, wyszła ok, teraz zacząłem już na gotowo jechać, długość całkowita ogrodzenia 50 mb, panel 4 mm, 2500x1730, słupki stalowe, (nie jak na foto, bo to tylko próba)  cena za całość z  wypełnieniem (robocizna własna)  8000 zl,

----------


## fatdaddy

Całkiem nieźle ale użyłbym panelu FLAT, lepiej wygląda ponieważ nie ma tych wytłoczeń. Mam pod nosem firmę produkującą panele i gabiony Tabal w Lublinie. Ale też mam zamiar sam to wykonać. Szachownicę: Gabion-Thuje-Gabion-Thuje...

----------


## AndrzejOlecki

Też mi się wydaje, że panele fi4 trzeba zastąpić czymś mocniejszym. Widziałem już gdzieś w Polsce coś takiego i z biegiem czasu powykrzywiało się (zwłaszcza przy słupach). Koniecznie panele 2D (dwa druty poziome, jeden pionowy). 
Te panele nie są z tego co wiem tetowane w taki sposób - a jak komuś spadnie na głowę. W Niemczech widziałem i Oni wszędzie robią 2D. Spinki łączące wówczas ściągają przez 2 druty, a nie przez jeden.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Conrad&Beata

Właśnie po to robiłem jedno przęsło na próbę żeby zobaczyć jak to się zachowuje, widziałem już takie "gabiony" o grubości 25 cm też na takich panelach i stoją już ponad rok nic sie z nimi nie dziej, moje sa cieńsze o połowę, więc tym mniej podatne na uszkodzenia i krzywienie, są różne panele ale wiadomo cena, już nie mówię o gotowych koszach, ich ceny są kosmiczne a gdzie wypełnienie i pod takie kosze trzeba robić ciągły fundament, grubości 25 cm. 
Mnie panel na gotowo o wymiarach 250x173cm wraz z wypełnieniem kosztuje 300 zl, jak bym zastosował gotowe kosze to wyjdzie ponad 1000 zł.
Niestety największe koszty robią panele, taki panel strong to koszt minimum 150 zl, wiec 2 razy tyle co za zwykly panel z drutu fi 4mm. 
Podsumowując moje ogrodzenie wyjdzie mnie około 8000 zl, na gotowo, z paneli strong wyszlo by 16000 zl a z gotowych koszy gabionowych około 30 000zł.  Dla mnie wybór jest prosty.

----------


## fatdaddy

Tak wygląda panel FLAT gr 5mm

Cena 2 x droższe od tych giętych i wynosi 290zł za panel 183x250cm 
Gięty kosztuje 128zł a panel 173x250cm
Na gotowe kosze gabionowe nie mają cennika na stronie...

----------


## Conrad&Beata

Twoje ceny sa tez troche przesadzone bo zwykly panel 173*250 oczko 5*20, drut 4mm to cena 80zł. Jezeli juz sie upierasz przy drucie 5/6 to taki panel mozna kupic za147zl

----------


## hiko

witam 

poszukuje firm, które wykonują elementy ogrodzeń gabionowych, chodzi mi o wykonanie profila 20x9x2 z otworami

----------


## pawlono1

Witajcie. Właśnie zamówiłem panele 2D (6/5/6mm 163/250cm) na swoje ogrodzenie gabionowe. Teraz zastanawiam się nad łączeniem paneli ze sobą oraz mocowaniem ich do słupków. Co polecacie? Zależy mi żeby było wytrzymałe i nie za drogie.
Widziałem konstrukcje łączone spinkami skręcanymi typu L ( http://www.styloweogrodzenia.pl/pl/p...i-L-ocynk/1416 ) ale w przypadku mojego muru musiałbym wydać 850 zł + mocowania do słupków i klamry spinające panele ze sobą.
Solidnie wyglądają też złączki W1 ( http://technikimontazu.pl/spinka-do-...opj-p2317.html) i tu kosztowały by mnie około 200zł, ale jest jeden problem zaciskarka kosztuje 850zł, lub ewentualne wypożyczenie około 150zł.
Ostatnie rozwiązanie jakie mi wpadło w oko to spinki typu C ( http://www.styloweogrodzenia.pl/pl/p...LAST-OCYNK/759 ) najtańsze i najmniej widoczne. Koszt dla mnie to około 70zł (przy dwukrotnie większej ilości niż w przypadku L lub W1) + kleszcze do zaciskania za 80zł.
Co byście wybrali? Macie jakieś doświadczenia w tej kwestii? Czy spinki typu C do których się skłaniam nie będą się rozginać pod ciężarem wypełnienia?

----------


## owczarek

> Witajcie. Właśnie zamówiłem panele 2D (6/5/6mm 163/250cm) na swoje ogrodzenie gabionowe. Teraz zastanawiam się nad łączeniem paneli ze sobą oraz mocowaniem ich do słupków. Co polecacie? Zależy mi żeby było wytrzymałe i nie za drogie.
> Widziałem konstrukcje łączone spinkami skręcanymi typu L ( http://www.styloweogrodzenia.pl/pl/p...i-L-ocynk/1416 ) ale w przypadku mojego muru musiałbym wydać 850 zł + mocowania do słupków i klamry spinające panele ze sobą.
> Solidnie wyglądają też złączki W1 ( http://technikimontazu.pl/spinka-do-...opj-p2317.html) i tu kosztowały by mnie około 200zł, ale jest jeden problem zaciskarka kosztuje 850zł, lub ewentualne wypożyczenie około 150zł.
> Ostatnie rozwiązanie jakie mi wpadło w oko to spinki typu C ( http://www.styloweogrodzenia.pl/pl/p...LAST-OCYNK/759 ) najtańsze i najmniej widoczne. Koszt dla mnie to około 70zł (przy dwukrotnie większej ilości niż w przypadku L lub W1) + kleszcze do zaciskania za 80zł.
> Co byście wybrali? Macie jakieś doświadczenia w tej kwestii? Czy spinki typu C do których się skłaniam nie będą się rozginać pod ciężarem wypełnienia?


Witam,

jeśli chcesz postawić bezpieczne dla Ciebie i otoczenia ogrodzenie gabionowe, które będziesz wypełniać ciężkim materiałem, nie oszczędzaj. Źle przygotowana konstrukcja może przewrócić się na przechodnia, dziecko albo psa. Panele powinny być ze sobą spięte specjalnymi złączkami, aby były na pewno położone równolegle względem siebie.



Pozdrawiam
Krzysztof Krysiński

----------


## usrobo

Owczarek ma 100% racji
jak się nie dopilnuje każdego szczegółu to potem są takie efekty:

----------


## autorus

o matko  :sad:  ale dzięki za fotki, będę uważał jak nie wiem co  :smile:

----------


## usrobo

25m gabionu, 30 ton kamienia
ponad 3 tygodnie stało bez problemu
wysypalo się po wczorajszej ulewie, chyba kamienie dostaly poślizgu lub ciężar wody przekroczył wytrzymałość łączeń
A tak to wyglądało przed "awaria"


trzeba rozebrać i poskałdać na nowo

----------


## usrobo

tak to wygląda po otwarciu kosza
teraz najgorsza cześć czyli wysypanie kamienia z kosza, ponowny montaż i zasypanie.

----------


## autorus

Poprosimy więcej fotek.  :smile:

----------


## usrobo

sprawa się wyjaśnia, na 90% winą jest przekręcenie główek śrub montażowych. Przykręcaliśmy je wiertarką bez sprzęgła. 
po 2 stronie technika była trochę inna i śruby nie były "przekręcane" i płot stoi bez żadnego problemu.
To tylko dowodzi ze trzeba dopilnować najmniejszych elementów.
nie odważyłbym się stawiać takiego ogrodzenia ze zwykłych paneli, a łączenia robić kawałkiem drutu.

----------


## owczarek

> tak to wygląda po otwarciu kosza
> teraz najgorsza cześć czyli wysypanie kamienia z kosza, ponowny montaż i zasypanie.


Witam,

Gabiony i murki gabionowe z paneli ogrodzeniowych są bardzo ładne, ale wymagają szczególnej uwagi. Szkoda usrobo, że tak się stało, ale 
dobrze przynajmniej, że kamienie się na nikogo nie wysypały.

Bardzo ważna jest stabilna konstrukcja - mocny, porządny panel, bdb słupy i solidne mocowanie wraz ze złączkami, jako jeden system wyprodukowany przez jednego producenta posiadającego doświadczenie w tego typu konstrukcjach i gwarantującego poprawność konstrukcji . Szukanie i zbieranie elementów tańszych lub najtańszych od różnych producentów, alternatywnych do oryginalnych,  nigdy nie będzie gwarantowało poprawności wykonania konstrukcji gabionowej. Ponadto bardzo istotne jest przestrzeganie instrukcji montażu i zaleceń producenta danego systemu gabionowego.

Pozdrawiam 
Krzysztof Krysiński

----------


## autorus

> sprawa się wyjaśnia, na 90% winą jest przekręcenie główek śrub montażowych. Przykręcaliśmy je wiertarką bez sprzęgła. 
> po 2 stronie technika była trochę inna i śruby nie były "przekręcane" i płot stoi bez żadnego problemu.
> To tylko dowodzi ze trzeba dopilnować najmniejszych elementów.
> nie odważyłbym się stawiać takiego ogrodzenia ze zwykłych paneli, a łączenia robić kawałkiem drutu.


Ale sobie przyjrzałem się dokładnie zdjęciom i moim zdaniem to wygląda bardzo porządnie. Moje firmowe wyglądają identycznie. To nie z paneli ogrodzeniowych.  :no: 

Czy założyłeś te same panele? Chyba takie pogięte nie dałoby rady wyprostować.

----------


## usrobo

witam
płot już stoi ponownie.
Tak, system który zakupiłem był przeznaczony do tego celu
zakupione było wszystko oryginalne. panele, słupki, łączniki, śruby
fundament 0,8-0,9m zbrojony o szerokości 40cm zalewany betonem B15 z gruszki
jedynie sam to skręcałem, zgodnie z opisem

wg mnie zawiódł najsłabszy element czyli śruby mocujące wzmocnienia między panelami.
to jest najsłabszy element całego systemu
wg mnie powinno to być rozwiązane inaczej np łączniki w kształcie |--------| blokujące się o panele

----------


## Kasia Wojtek

Nie wiem czy tak można, ale jeśli ktoś by chciał zdjęcie ładnie zrobionego ogrodzenia z gabionów połączonych z drewnem, służę adresem na google street view.

Swoją drogą, mam mieszane uczucia, czy ten pomysł jest w porządku - dom nie mój, ale przecież zdjęcie jest ogólnodostępne, a ja tylko chcę podpowiedzieć gdzie szukać.

----------


## usrobo

dawaj  :wink: 
street view jest ogólnodostępne  :wink:

----------


## Kasia Wojtek

Katowice, ul. Sołtysia. Mimo wszystko mam opory, więc "przejedź" się między numerami 58 a 72.

----------


## usrobo

a tak to wygląda u mnie

----------


## usrobo

Kasia ! dzięki za lokalizację. nie masz się czym stresować, niech się google stresuje ze fotografuje cały świat.
dzięki temu można zobaczyć coś ładnego bez kosztownego dojazdu.

Ogrodzenie ładne ale wykonane ze zwykłych paneli ogrodzeniowych bez wzmocnień podłużnych wykonanych z ceownika.
Nie widać także sposobu łączeń między panelami więc będzie to chyba "drut"
no i wysokość nie za duża u mnie jest 1,8m i inne ułożenie kamieni, być moze takie ułożenie nie powoduje nacisku na siatkę ?

----------


## Kasia Wojtek

Nie przyglądałem się jak to jest konstrukcyjnie rozwiązane, po prostu mi się podoba, choć widziałbym jeszcze nieco więcej drewna.
Ale ogólnie - śliczny dom, więc wszystko mi w nim pasuje. Z wyjątkiem lokalizacji.

----------


## Werat

Na Twoim miejscu nie brałabym się za to sama, tylko zleciła to jakiejś firmie. Oszczędności niby mogłyby być spore, ale nie masz pewności, że uda Ci się samemu to wszystko zrobić. Mi ogrodzenie stawiała firma Ergo-Invest. Koszty nie były wygórowane, a robota została wykonana solidnie.

----------


## Marcin834

znacie jakieś firmy zajmujące się sprzedażą nowoczesnych paneli betonowych ? ciężko mi je namierzyć.

----------


## kolomamark

Witam, 
ja również chciałem kiedyś zrobić samemu ogrodzenie gabionowe. Ale przeanalizowaniu kosztów i czasu jaki musiałbym poświęcić zrezygnowałem i dobrze poszukałem w necie i w śród znajomych jakiejś firmy która mogłaby mi to zrobić. Okazało się, że samemu nie zrobiłbym tak dobrze jak firma, która się w tym specjalizuje. Zapomina się o bardzo ważnych szczegółach. Gabiony powinny być spawane, a nie skręcane ale najważniejsze to to żeby materiał, z których jest wykonany był ocynkowany. Gwarantuje to nam długowieczność takiego ogrodzenia i nie ma problemów z eksploatacją. Raz na rok wystarczy jak wymyje myjką ciśnieniową i zapominam o robocie. Mogę polecić firmę, która zrobiła to szybko i na prawdę tanio, a do tego naprawdę profesjonalnie. Polecam [moderowano]

----------


## Kobietapracującażadn

gabiony...pokazalibyście drodzy przedmówcy jak wam poszło?

ja się zastanawiam nad rozwiązaniem trochę działającym jak zapora przeciwpowodziowa czy ogrodzenie skarpy. Zastanawiam się nad A) szczelnymi gabionami i  wysokimi na ok 1.5m do których wpakowałabym też metalowe pręty zakotwiczone w ziemi(ew. betonie)dla stabilizacji ...B)gabionami lub innym rozwiązaniem (np.murkiem ceglanym) co by utrzymało w miejscu sztucznie podniesiony teren na  2 metry. Tak myślę żeby dać albo gabiony albo murek+usypać górkę na 2metry i szeroką na ok metr+murek. Generalnie poszukuję pomysłu  na ogrodzenie obok rzeczki,która raz na jakieś 50lat wylewa i zastanawiam się czy olać zalanie i po prostu pogodzzić się z tym że mój ogród nie jest na zawsze czzy jednak coś uda się wykombinować.

Co do gabionów - na youtube jest mnóstwo filmików jak  się je robi (to informacja dla tych co chcą spróbować. W mojej okolicy pewne centrum handlowe jest obłożonje dekoracyjnie kamieniami w siatkach i zauważyłam że w niektórych miejscach się wybrzusza mimo grubych drutów. myślę że wiele zalezy od tego czzy często są montowane takie spinające całość druty w środku konstrukcji czy może ktoś oszczędzał. przy takich ciężżkich ogrodzeniach nie ma co oszczędzać - to wiem na pewno. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mp19

witam
Mam pytanie do fachowców
Mam w planach wykonać murek odgradzający gabionowy. Na murek nie będą działać żadne siły - wolno stojący  Wymiary murka to : wysokość 40 cm szerokość 20 cm. długość 30 metrów. Co będzie lepsze aby to wykonać panele ogrodzeniowe i wycinanie do potrzebnych wymiarów
 :spam: 
link do informacji o prosukcie  :spam: 
czekam na opinie i

----------


## rafal162

witam. podepnę się pod temat i trochę z innej beczki, mianowicie orientujecie się jaki jest koszt za 1mb na gotowo murka oporowego albo ogrodzenia z gabionów. wymiary to 40x40 ogółem cała długość to ok 30 mb. chodzi mi o koszt robocizny przygotowanie podłoża zamontowanie gabionów wypełnienie ich kamieniem. Był bym wdzięczny za pomoc.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pkorol

wykonałem gabiony ze zwykłych przęseł z Castoramy po 35 zł sztuka. Wszytko się trzyma :smile:

----------


## Pawel098

> wykonałem gabiony ze zwykłych przęseł z Castoramy po 35 zł sztuka. Wszytko się trzyma


Witam. Czy to się dalej trzyma? Jakie ma wymiary i czy jest czymś pospinane?

----------

